# Sorting and other problem solving



## ridestride (Mar 7, 2013)

So I just saw my V sort - there were two piece of cookie on the deck. 1 big and 1 small. She wanted to bring both in the house. She had the big one in her mouth and tried to pick up the small one as well which wouldn't fit. So she spit out the big one. Picked up the small one first and then picked the big one. Pretty amazing.

Do you have any other examples of problem solving? Have you taught your Vs any such skills?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't think you would actually call it problem solving... but it is fun to watch Willie sort through all of the toys (a lot) in his toy basket to get just the particular one he wants to play with on that particular afternoon. He seems to make up his mind ahead of time about which one he wants, and then he sorts through the basket to find it. He seems to be very determined when he does this, and he seems to be really concentrating on the task at hand. It's pretty cute!  (If only I could teach him to put them all away, but I haven't tried to do that yet.)


----------

